# does it pay to reload



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

I am 1st year trap shooter... and now I started to shoot doubles as well. I have been shooting since I was 5. But I find with all the shells I go through that maybe I should consider reloading. I have talked to some who say it saves a lot and yet others tell me its not worth it anymore with the price of powder and shot. So What do you all think of it, does it pay to reload shotgun shells.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Hawkeye,

Since no one has answered, I will. I haven't touched my loader for almost 10 years, so in a word, as far as I'm concerned the answer to your question is "no". That's assuming you're talking only about trap loads.

Guys at our club who shoot every week go together at the beginning of the year and buy components by the semi load, and it must make a difference because they keep doing it. But as long as I can keep buying trap loads for roughly $5 a box I don't think it's worth my time and effort messing with the loader. Gives me one more evening I can chase the wife around the house, and my odds go up each time!

Good luck!


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

LOL, I was looking at it from this point> I was told that with a trap load you could shoot the same box of shells about 10 times... that adds up to a case of shells you could get out of one box, but with the price of powder and other compenants I think I will look into buying in bulk if I decide to reload thankyou for your post.... I think you are the only person to respond to any of my posts on anything... no idea why, but thankyou very much for the post


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I haven't gotten alot of reponses either. But that's OK, 'cause I'm not here to talk. I actually like these sites because I can show them to my wife and prove to her that she IS wrong, sometimes, and I am NOT the most opinionated person in the world!!!!!!

I have noticed their seems to be some pretty knowledgeable people on this site. I've also noticed a lack of the seemingly ever-present know-it-alls here. Moderator also is willing to take issue with posters, even if that poster is one of the mainstays, which is a welcome change from other sites I've watched that seem to teeter on the brink of chaos at times.

Anyway, don't give up. I'll keep talking to you. How 'bout those Bears? (and I'm a Packer fan!)


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

Yea, its always nice when you have good mods.


----------



## ba_50 (Oct 11, 2006)

Unless you can get your hulls free, no, not really. It costs me about $3 a box not including hulls. If you have to figure in travel expenses to get components, that about evens things up. You have to look for deals on target loads for $3.25/25 & up.


----------



## Hawkeye_90 (Sep 30, 2006)

the walmart here has trap loads for 3.47 and shiptons another store has them for 3.19. As far as hulls I have my hulls prolly alot more then I really need. I have at last count 2000 double fiechi peters. Atm though I am just buying about 6 boxes of trap shells from walmart that lasts me 2 weeks. A friend of ours wants to upgrade his stuff and his wife wont let him. So we came up with the plan give me the reloader and buy all the new fancy equitment except the powder and primer and I will reload his and my shells. His wife thought the fact that I would reload his shotgun shells was pretty cool so she went for that. Thats why I was wondering if it was worth granted I am in a special situation, so it might be worth it for me, or atleast I think it might.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

If you're saying all you have to buy is powder and primers, and you get to shoot as many as you can load, then do it! I could load a FULL case (500) in one night when I was doing it, so tell your wife she's gonna have to wait a day and "tear it up"! (the loading, I mean). Good luck.


----------



## MOGLEY (Dec 20, 2005)

I stopped reloading the 12 and 20 because the price diff was not there wal mart was only 25 cents more expensive. I do however reload 410 and 28 guage. At nearly 9 something a box at the store. 3 something is a lot better reloaded. Once your set up with hulls that is. I cannot get good 410 hulls reasonable ( winchester AA) Remingtons are crap to reload and require a special primer and the fiocci hulls need to be thinned at the mouth of the case for good crimping................. but it is a hobby afterall and everything takes up time. With the time change I am going stir crazy. Buying in really large numbers is the only way to really save. If you can find a group to go in on a group purchase, it would be better for everyone on price.


----------



## TuJays (Oct 30, 2006)

As it would happen I just completed a cost analysis on my reloading habits and found that 12 gauge trap loads with 1 1/8 oz of shot at 1250 FPS cost me $15.67 per 100 rounds to reload. I saw in Wal-Mart just today the same load in Remingtons, Federals and Winchesters for less then $16.00 per 100 rounds. So if we are talking about trap loads in the most popular gauges (12 and 20) then my answer to your question is NO other then the satisfaction you get from doing it yourself 

Please forgive the silence and the slow responses, we are not ignoring anyone; ITS HUNTING SEASON and I have been a bit busy lately :sniper:


----------

